# Hi Folks



## lostinhull (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone

been lurking for a while and now stepping out of the shadows.

Posted a few things on 'Completed Models' - thanks for the kind words and constructive comments

Work in 1/48 and back into the habit after a significant gap - pulling together a BoB collection and a range of Luftwaffe interceptors.

Hoping to learn a lot and hopefully contribute a little - based in the UK, live in East Yorkshire but originally from Sunderland (thought I'd get that in the open as I'm also an SAFC season ticket holder and get very grumpy when we lose - yes, I've been grumpy a lot lately ).

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Paul (officially). I suppose someone has to come from Sunderland ! The place has never been the same since they built the Nissan plant on Usworth airfield !
I'm in Cheshire, but originally from Gateshead.


----------



## rochie (Apr 25, 2011)

hello Paul, welcome aboard from a smoggie


----------



## lostinhull (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheers lads.

I offer in mitigation the fact that I left as soon as I reached adulthood


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 25, 2011)

What Ho old boy!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome aboard Paul


----------



## magnu (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Paul and welcome to the family


----------



## mikewint (Apr 26, 2011)

Paul, welcome to the forum, I appreciated your Stuka pics so I can correct the yellow stripe


----------



## lostinhull (Apr 26, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Paul, welcome to the forum, I appreciated your Stuka pics so I can correct the yellow stripe



Thanks Mike, glad to be of help


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## woody (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Paul.


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2011)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------

